
So you've found yourself in an Orwellian nightmare  What's the next step? - hellbanTHIS
Seriously guys, where do we start
======
tomorrow17
Scott Adams said it best [1]:

The ideal arrangement for a new government – and one that requires no change
to the Constitution – would feature a President Trump running weekly televised
meetings (yes, like The Apprentice) to decide the big issues. And sitting in
every meeting should be Bernie Sanders and Michael Bloomberg, supported by
their experts, arguing their cases.

[1] [http://blog.dilbert.com/post/138023808851/the-second-
america...](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/138023808851/the-second-american-
revolution-what-then)

~~~
pavlov
I can't fathom the disconnect between the "creative leader" Trump described by
people like Scott Adams, and the "petty vindicative egomaniac" Trump that
manifests in his own speech (and in descriptions given by most of those who
have worked with him over the decades).

Is there any evidence that the first Trump exists? Or is it just a hopeful
projection of Adams's own dreams of creative destruction?

~~~
tomorrow17
I don't think evidence would help at this point. The only solace I have is
thinking that a petty, vindictive person won't be able to unravel decades of
positive strides in the global arena. Either way, we are now left to the whims
of a 'hopefully' unknown person.

Warning - Rationalization ahead: I would like to think that the reason for a
lot of the petty jabs were to dominate the echo chamber for his own benefit.
Is it possible to think that he is an ego-maniacal self serving sociopath?
Absolutely.

But, is it also possible to believe that he used the system against itself to
further his candidacy and tap into a deep seated anger within the population?
Probably.

And do we really think he wants to watch the world burn? Doubtful.

